# Big Oopsie...



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well here is the story, My younger cousin's family came over the other day and my youngest cousin brought her pet mouse Speedy along with her (You know how kids are when younger) Anyways I wish they had not since there are risks with moving critters such as mice around, needless to say Speedy managed to escape and I had been unable to find it for a few days, I told my cousin I would find Speedy for her. Fast Forward a few days later. I had been searching the house for Speedy and left food and water out for it, anyways I am working in Buster's room when I hear a really loud thunk, and a splash and I turn around to see that Buster had found Speedy before I could, and really there was nothing I could have done, Buster had speedy by the head, and I could tell by the mouses movements that the bite had been fatal, anyways Speedy being being the size it was at was easily swallowed whole in less than a minute...

So what should I do? Should I buy another mouse and say I found Speedy or should I tell them that my turtle found Speedy before I did...

Anyways hear is the last pic of Speedy.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol im sorry but i find this funny

who takes their pet mouse to someone elses house? i dont care if its a kid. the kids parents should of known better

anyway if it were me i would just say speedy has been eaten. it will be a harsh but valuable lesson to the youngster. but offer to take your cousin to the pet shop to buy a new one. i dont imagine a mouse will cost more than a couple of bucks?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I talked with her parents about the issue, the mom was not phased in the least but the dad was shocked that turtles eat mice LOL anyways they bought her another mouse which she named Daffy LOL Kids I tell you. They also promised not to bring anymore animals over to my place. As for Speedy they claim that they told her that he went to play with the other mices.... All is well that ends well, just as long as she does not look at certain animal forums ten years from now.

Thanks for the advice all


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

good nutrition !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great story, and great pic!

And yeah, I laughed too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats some funny sh*t







like trigger lover said who hell would take a damn mouse with them


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good story


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Amusing story, but, I think it's fiction. It's extremely unlikely an escaped mouse in the house would just happen to fall into your carnivorous turtle tank. I have a pet mouse and they are very nimble on their feet! They rarely would make such a mistake. I don't buy this. Cute story, though!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^Agree^
Mice are damn nimble...whether the store is fictitious or not it sure is entertaining and made me laugh!

When I first had reds I placed my buddies mouse (For his snake) on the edge of the tank and the bastard ran around and around until he jumped off not in the tank...anyway.

I surely laughed and I would show the kid whether he was 3 or 13.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Amusing story, but, I think it's fiction. It's extremely unlikely an escaped mouse in the house would just happen to fall into your carnivorous turtle tank. I have a pet mouse and they are very nimble on their feet! They rarely would make such a mistake. I don't buy this. Cute story, though!


Whether you buy this or not is up to you, but this has happened before this incident, I have seen remains of wild mice in his cage when he was too small to swallow them whole and yet big enough to kill them. It does not happen often but it DOES happen.


----------

